# Sony Xperia Z4 announced and incoming



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

> Sony Mobile has just put out a press release that finally makes its latest flagship model official. The Sony Xperia Z4 will feature a 5.2-inch screen with a resolution of 1080 x 1920. It will be powered by a 64-bit octa-core Snapdragon 810. 3GB of RAM is inside along with 32GB of native storage. Those requiring more memory can take advantage of the 128GB capacity microSD slot on board. A 20.7MP camera is on back with a wide angle 5.1MP snapper on front for selfies and video chats. A 2930mAh battery will keep the lights on, and Android 5.0 is pre-installed.
> 
> The Sony Xperia Z4 will be available in White, Black, Copper and Aqua Green. The handset is IP6 certified for dust and IP5 and IP8 certified for water. This means that the Xperia Z4 is protected against "Water projected by a nozzle (6.3 mm) against enclosure from any direction." It also means that the phone can be submerged to 4.92 feet for as long as 30 minutes and emerge unscathed.
> 
> ...


source: Sony officially announces the Sony Xperia Z4; 5.2-inch FHD screen and a metal frame


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 21, 2015)

From Gsmarena:Sony Xperia Z4 launches with 5.2” FHD display in Japan - GSMArena.com news


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought they were going out of Mobile business.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 22, 2015)

^^ yeah, might as well be their last draw.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I thought they were going out of Mobile business.



If they continue like this they sure will.


----------



## GreenLionNet (Apr 22, 2015)

I have also heard that Sony mobiles are closing their mobile department. It's good to hear that Sony Xperia Z4 is coming soon. Sony is best among providing mobiles with latest technology.


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

Bad move by Sony, same design nothing eye popping [not being a spec whore]. Snapdragon 810 has issue with heating, IMO z3 is better choice, because they will price z4 much


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Bad move by Sony, same design nothing eye popping [not being a spec whore]. Snapdragon 810 has issue with heating, IMO z3 is better choice, because they will price z4 much


Yes the same old design .


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Most smartphones are so boring these days,same design,near same specs but higher price tag


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2015)

The Title says it All:

Sony's Xperia Z4 is the flagship nobody asked for | Android Central


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 25, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> The Title says it All:
> 
> Sony's Xperia Z4 is the flagship nobody asked for | Android Central



Well actually, Samsung S6 too was not desired much as well. But, still it was launched.
The thing is that mobile technology is not developing as fast as products are being launched. Also, the hardware specs are pretty good enough for any average user. Which doesn't encourage the upgradation of mobile phone. 
Cheap Chinese brands have made the matter even worse for high end brands. As such companies have only 2 alternatives. Either shut there business. Or launch products at a proper gap for it to have sufficient hardware changes for the end user to make it a worthy purchase. 

Sony have decided not to follow the cutting edge trends like 2k or 4k mobile display but to make 1080p display in mobile that makes perfect sense. They also have decided to launch new products At proper gaps.

I believe that's the right decession in the right direction. It would take some time for them to get back into the race. But, what it have done is that it would give them a solid foundation to develop there market share once again.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

^^And also in a direction that no body cares about.


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know what ground breaking technology you guys expect. Every company tries to make money to slowdown technology growth.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> I don't know what ground breaking technology you guys expect. Every company tries to make money to slowdown technology growth.



Their design is faulty since the Z1 times and it is not yet fixed.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Their design is faulty since the Z1 times and it is not yet fixed.



is it? you mean self cracking?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> is it? you mean self cracking?



Yup and it is a serious issue


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> is it? you mean self cracking?





$hadow said:


> Yup and it is a serious issue



What is this Self Cracking issue?
Can someone post more details on it?


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is this Self Cracking issue?
> Can someone post more details on it?


The glass cracks itself without being dropped.

Xperia Z3 Self cracking screen issue appears - One of the first case spotted with a Hairline crack


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> The glass cracks itself without being dropped.
> 
> Xperia Z3 Self cracking screen issue appears - One of the first case spotted with a Hairline crack



The other day my wife dropped her Z1 and the back of the phone cracked and it's not looking good.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> The other day my wife dropped her Z1 and the back of the phone cracked and it's not looking good.



And now time for payment is arriving or you can put a tpu based back cover.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> *And now time for payment is arriving* or you can put a tpu based back cover.


What payment are you referring to?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What payment are you referring to?



Time to pay for back replacement.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Time to pay for back replacement.



It's almost 3 months now since that happened and have some rubber case put temporarily.
Heard the replacement back panel costs around 8k.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> It's almost 3 months now since that happened and have some rubber case put temporarily.
> Heard the replacement back panel costs around 8k.



Yup that's true. That is why I said time for payment


----------



## Siddhartht (May 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> It's almost 3 months now since that happened and have some rubber case put temporarily.
> Heard the replacement back panel costs around 8k.



Replacement Panel ? For me, my whole Z1 compact was replaced because of a single dead pixel(the service person told me that they don't open any of the Z series cells, just replace them outright). As for Z4, this particular model will be released as Z3+ outside Japan. Heck, even Sony is not considering it as a flagship. I guess we have to wait till August for the true Z4 to appear ? This approach is rather strange and is like Apple iPhones, whereby the overall dimensions and looks of the device remains same, but internals are updated during mid-cycle. The only thing Sony is lacking....is software to drive the hardware. Sadly, it is an irony that Sony sensors are powering nearly all the flagships of 2015, but Sony can't make them work on it's own cells. I miss the old Sony Ericsson days......

Xperia Z4 to be marketed as Xperia Z3+ globally? | Xperia Blog


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Heck, even Sony is not considering it as a flagship.



Then what will you say for iPhone 5s


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> Then what will you say for iPhone 5s



It had a touch ID and isheep will buy a new iphone irrespective of the specs. Coz it is the best Iphone yet.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Then what will you say for iPhone 5s



iPhone is different, I was referring to update cycle pattern. The product segmentation from Apple differs vastly from Sony. Z1 shared the flagship crown with Z Ultra and Z1 Compact, whereby they were flagship compact and flagship phablet respectively. In case of Apple, 5s was a single piece(5c....completely forgettable), and hence by default a true flagship. Z4 as such cannot be considered one, given the low profile release and no global announcement. I think they want to keep the 6 months release cycle, with complications of having devices in market selling at similar price(Z2 and Z3...not much difference in specs and price). Either Sony is trying to close all the loops and planning to end its mobile operations, or they are creating something in lines of Galaxy S6, a rather radical Z5.

Honestly, I don't think Sony can pull another Motorola, given that Kazuo Hirai is more interested in sensor and playstation business, rather than focusing on core Bravia and cellular business. I can see another Sharp in making, a company more focused on providing OEM components and niche consumer electronics. Can't blame the management too as it is imperative for them to show profits, but neglecting divisions is a bad way to end them.


----------

